# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Schule mit dem Surfen verbinden

## Till

Hey Leute!
Ihr kennt doch alle das Problem die Schule mit dem Surfen zu verbinden...Meine Frage ist dazu, ob jemand von euch hier eine Moeglichkeit kennt das in einem Art Internat oder aehnlichem zu verbinden um nicht den Stress zu haben. Es gibt doch auch Basketballinternate und den ganzen anderen Quatsch. 
Also, jede Idee ist willkommen
Hang loose

Till

----------


## Gast

Hmm ...
also wenn du mal nachdenkst , haste wirklich STRESS , wenn du versuchst Schule und Surfen zu verbinden ?
Ich absolut nicht ! Bis jetzt hatte ich immer Schule bis 13:00 h, dann fahr ich nach Hause, ess mittag , und wenn Wind ist fahr ich dann gleich zum See und los gehts ! Abends ess ich dann Abendbrot halt, mach so viele Hausaufgaben wie geht , wenn ich ueberhaupt welche habe , und den Rest mach ich halt morgends in der Schule, ist doch locker .

Naechstes Jahr hab ich allerdings auch ab und zu nachmittags Schule, dann geht das halt net ...ist aber auch nur 2 mal die Woche oder so . Ist das vielleicht was du meinst ??

Hey , so schlimm wie hier in den USA (0% surfen) ist es doch nicht ! Da kannste mir ja aus eigener Erfahrung zustimmen, oder ?
Also , cheer up !
Nils

----------


## Gast

Isch kenne da ne Moeglischgeit:
SURFACADEMIE AUF MAUI,
aber dafuer musste erstmal dein Abi lurchen, Mr. Versi. 
Dannach kannste auf Maui morgens studieren (oder Rausch ausschlafen) und mittags Jaws heizen!

CU & (Huehner #####?!? Nee, lieber mal...) Bums den Lurch!

;0 hang straight & never loose

----------


## Thorsten

abi braucht man fr die moa aber nicht :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Wie haltet ihr das eigentlich mit der Schule, denn ich habe nmlich berhaupt gar keinen Bock mehr und wrde am liebsten 
nur noch Surfen aber leider muss das ja sein!!!
TROTZDEM Hangloose :7

----------


## Thorsten

jaja, die schule.
da muss man durch. ich mach gleich das volle programm (abi und wahrscheinlich danach studium), denn nur sehr wenige schaffen es, surfen und beruf miteinander zu verbinden.
und der groe rest braucht eben einen beruf. und da geb ich mich nicht mit straenkehrer zufrieden (hab nix gegen straenkehrer, aber wie soll ich da das surfen finanzieren?)!

aloha,
thorsten :7



__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Ja,ja das volle Programm, dass hab ich mir auch ausgesucht.
Bin 10 Klasse und hab also noch ein paar vor mir und Ich hoffe mal das ich das auch schaffe!!!!!(BITTE)!
Mein einer Lehrer surft auch und macht am Wochenende dann Surflehrer, sowas werde ich dann wohl auch probieren.Das andere wre natrlich, das mit arbeiten als Surflehrer aber jeden Tag
Schler zu unterrichten und fast nie fr sich und seine Surfknste Zeit zu haben, ich wei nicht. Aber auf jeden Fall
brauch man spter was am Wasser!!!!!!
Also durchstehen ist alles. 
Hangloose

----------


## hawaiisurfer

Aloha,

hey guys das ist das Problem.
Das leben faengt eben erst nach der Schule an. 
Aber deswegen: Stay alive! Denn habt ihr erstmal 
euer Abituerchen, dann habt ihr doch alle Tueren
offen, Studieren in Germany an der Coast, im Ausland,
oder einfach nur ein geiles Leben haben.
Also keep on working and then enjoy it!
Thats how I gonna do it...

MAHALO
TILMANN

----------


## Gast

Hallo Till,
ich glaub, ich kann dir helfen.
Mein Kumpel (Samuel) besucht in Rostock ein Sportgymnasium.
Das hat er extra gemacht, um so oft wie mglich zum Surfen zu gehen.
Seine Adresse ist: Samysunshine@web.de

Bestell ihm dann mal nen schnen Gru von mir.

CU on the water,
Basti

----------


## Till

Danke Basti!
Hab dem Samuel schon 'ne mail geschickt. Schau'n wir mal, was daraus wird. Wie kommt es, dass du nicht auf diesem Gymnasium bist?
Naja, danke nochmal und see you on the water

Till

----------


## Gast

ich wette mal wissen wo ihr so wohnt weil ich wohn in BW und da gibts zwar paar see(chen) aber da isch der wind doch immer unfahrbar total big.wo surft ihr den so?
und sowieso wie kommt ihr dort immer hin?ich bin 10 klasse und wenn dann msst mich mein dad rumkarren.
aloha
jan

----------


## Gast

Moin,
also ich wohn in Schleswig-Holstein, in Ploen, in der Naehe von Kiel.
Wir ham einen richtig grossen See quasi direkt vor der Haustuer (3 min mit dem Fahrrad) und viele kleine drumherum. Ausserdem kann man die diversen Ostseespots recht schnell erreichen (35 min. mit dem Auto) und Nordsee ist ja auch nicht so ganz weit weg ... Wind gibts auch. Meine ELtern karren mich dann rum oder ich surf einfach bei uns auf dem Grossen Ploener See.

H A H A ! :p

AMoK

----------


## Marius

moin ich bin 9 te klasse und wohn direkt in kiel im sommer liegt mein material immer in der surfschule in falenstein ( Westwind )
wenn der wind dort ablangis is kann ich dort das motor bttchen benutzen ( 5 ps und wir fahren rber nach Heidkate ! is echt geil ich brauche niemanden der mich rumfhrt !! 


aloha MArius

----------


## Gast

na toll aber isch der Wind an dem See net mega big? wenn bei uns in Herbst Wind isch dann immer mal 2 5sec spter dann 6.des isch doch unfahrbar.schei Berge!!!!
Wo geht ihr eigentlich immer so in Urlaub hin?und mit eltern oder wie?
aloha
jan

----------


## Thorsten

moin jan,

wo wohnste denn genau?
ich bin auch aus bw und hab die gleichen probs wie du.
surfen ist nur in den ferien angesagt und sonst geht hier gar nix.
verdammte scheisse!!!!!!!!!!

aloha,
thorsten


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Fibs

Ich wohne am Rhein, da geht auch nicht viel,dieses Jahr werde ich es aber auf dem Rhein probieren!

----------


## Thorsten

dann pass aber wegen der schiffe auf und schluck nicht zu viel wasser.
kenne da einen, der mal ausversehen einen krftigen schluck genommen hat und der ist abends 3 stunden lang nicht mehr von der kloschssel runtergekommen :7

aloha,
thorsten :)


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Hallo,
ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
Wunder dich nicht, wenn mein Kumpel sich erst nchste Woche oder so meldet.

Ich wohne brigens zwischen Berlin und der Ostsee an dem grten innerdeutschen Binnensee, der Mritz.
Hier kann ich so ziemlich jeden zweiten Tag aufs Wasser.
Ich geh nicht zum Sportgymnasium, da ich es nur 2 Mintuen (ZU FU) zum See hab. Und der Surfkram liegt auf nm Fahrradanhnger.

ALSO,
mach was aus deinem Leben,
wenn du schon nicht von deinen Eltern das Glck beschert bekommen hast,
direkt am Wasser zu wohnen.

CU on the water,
Sebastian

----------


## Gast

Jan,
natuerlich ist der Wind am See nicht so konstant wie am Meer, aber da ich schon seit 7 Jahren Segel kenn ich mich damit gut aus. Ist also kein Problem ...
Wir ham ja auch keine Berge drumherum, das hilft vielleicht bischen ....

----------


## Gast

ich wollt mal wissen wo ihr immer hin geht zum surfen?
und ob mit eltern oder in camps oder was?
aloha
jan

----------


## Thorsten

meistens gardasee, da war ich schon sicher 15 mal.
aber auch schon sardinien...
immer mit meinen eltern.

aloha,
thorsten :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

URLAUB?????? wie wo wann wie oft mit wem?
auf schreibt mal was
jan

----------


## Thorsten

tja, eigentlich pfingstferien und sommerferien...
dieses jahr zum ersten mal weiter weg. an ostern gehts nach alacati oder nach gypten.

aloha


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Hi Jungs,

ich mchte Euch ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber euer Schulproblem ist doch relativ leicht zu lsen!Wenn man um 13 oder 14 Uhr nach Hause kommt hat man doch genug Zeit um Hausaufgaben zu machen und noch zum See zu fahren oder Ihr nemmt die Sachen mit zum See und macht die Aufgaben zwischen den Pausen.Was wollt Ihr mal machen wenn ihr einen richtigen Job habt von 7 bis 16 oder 18 Uhr, dann knnt ihr nur am Wochenende oder spt abends gehen?!

Die Schulprobleme hatte ich damals auch, aber mit ein bisschen organisationstalent kann man sie beheben!!!!

Hang Loose

Chris

----------


## Gast

ja wenn man einen surfbaren see in der nhe htte wrd des sicher gehn aber ohne wirds schwer. und sowieso die eltern wollen einen au net die ganze zeit rumgutschieren
aloha
jan

----------


## hawaiisurfer

Aloha, 

wie, wo, wann, wie oft, mit wem? Wow, da hat aber einer viele Fragen.
Ich fliege dieses Jahr Ende Februar nach Sizilien, dann gehts im April (Ostern) ans rote Meer. Waehrend den Pfingstferien habe ich mit meinem Bruder einen Trip nach Hawaii (Oahu) geplant, zwei Wochen oder so, freue mich schon riesig drauf.
Im Sommer werde ich dann einen Trip machen, wahrscheinlich Bodensee-Gardasee-Sueditalien oder so, kommt drauf an, wo's ordentlich hackt :). 
Yup, das ist es glaube ich fuer 2002, im Winter dann halt noch Skifahren im Schwarzwald/Schweizer Grenze.

Und was macht ihr so?!?

CU!

----------


## Gast

bei mir isch nichts mit fliegen da wird noch schn mim womo rumgekart!
letztes jahr war ich ostern in hyere pfingsten in gargano sommer in la tranche und quiberon und im herbst wieder hyere.
und halt im winter boarden aber des isch nur als notbehelf*g*
aloha
jan

----------


## Gast

Moin!
du surfst aufm gr. plner see??? ich war jahrelang jeden guten tag aufm wasser und hab vielleicht 2 oder 3 mal andere surfer gesehen..in welcher ecke surfst denn da?
Hang loose!
David

----------

